# Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down? Nur Mittwochs posten!



## Dracius (30. September 2009)

Falls das der Fall ist, habe keine Angst. Das Spiel und deine Chars sind noch vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es werden nur Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt, die momentan von 12 Uhr bis 14 Uhr gehen (falls es sich noch ändert edit ich das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Also iwie 2h ablenken und dann wird wieder Aion gezockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: so jetzt gibts so nen Thread auch mal für Aion, irgendjemand in nem anderen Tread hat mich drauf gebracht^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. September 2009)

ich hoffe mal, dass diese wartungsarbeiten um diese uhrzeit keine regelmäßigkeit sind :O


----------



## Ennia (30. September 2009)

ich hoffe schon, schließlich will ich auch was für mein gelb bekommen! In diesem Fall ein funktionierendes Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shataar (30. September 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal, dass diese wartungsarbeiten um diese uhrzeit keine regelmäßigkeit sind :O



ich denke schon das es so sein wird.


----------



## Ennia (30. September 2009)

ach ja: vote for sticky! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die wowlinge haben auch einen solchen thread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritze (30. September 2009)

i have missed this thread!


----------



## Rotel (30. September 2009)

Ich freu mich auf die Warteschlangen wenn die Bediener wieder hochkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (30. September 2009)

Bin noch in da Arbeit die können ruhig noch bis um 4 Uhr gehen :>


----------



## Pente (30. September 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> ach ja: vote for sticky!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gibt es irgendwo ein Statement, dass die Server jeden Mittwoch gewartet werden, oder immer Mittwochs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten wird das mit dem Öffnen/Schließen und Pflegen des Threads sehr anstrengend und zeitintensiv.


----------



## Ennia (30. September 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo ein Statement, dass die Server jeden Mittwoch gewartet werden, oder immer Mittwochs?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi Pente!

Ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass man eine bestätigung benötigt... ich hab leider keine, aber da letzte woche auch am Mittwoch gewartet wurde, denke ich, dass man sich darauf schon verlassen kann... 

man könnte den thread auch umbenennen: "Server down - Wöchentliche Serverarbeiten...." etc.


----------



## Æzørt (30. September 2009)

falls die das jetzt jeden mittwoch machen fände ich es toll wenn die das früher machen so um 3 morgans oder so


----------



## Savi (30. September 2009)

die server sind wohl wieder da, ist ja noch nichts los^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. September 2009)

Thor ist scheinbar noch nicht on. Kann jedenfalls nicht drauf connecten.

Edit: Loginserver sind wieder down.


----------



## Bordin (30. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> falls die das jetzt jeden mittwoch machen fände ich es toll wenn die das früher machen so um 3 morgans oder so




die gehn nachd er amerikanischen zeit nicht nach der europäischen d.h. die haben bei sich um 6 uhr morgens angefangen


----------



## Savi (30. September 2009)

hmm beim serverstatus sind allewieder grün und kromede geht bei mir


----------



## Kaldreth (30. September 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal, dass diese wartungsarbeiten um diese uhrzeit keine regelmäßigkeit sind :O



Ich fände es ok! Natürlich wäre eine Zeit Nachts oder so schöner aber immer noch besser als Freitag um diese Zeit oder so gegen 16/17 Uhr


----------



## Ulei (30. September 2009)

Also ich muss sagen mir ist es eigentlich wayne muss eh bis um 5 arbeiten. Aber mal nicht schlecht dass die vorgegebenen Zeiten mit den Wartungsarbeiten eingehalten werden. 

Freu mich schon auf heut Abend wenn ich wieder zocken kann.


so long

MFG

Ulei


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (30. September 2009)

glaube grad ist votan abgestürzt,geht nix mehr in sachen npc`s


----------



## Ennia (7. Oktober 2009)

So, heute ist wieder Mittwoch und es wird wieder gewartet :>



> Die europäischen Server von Aion werden am 07. Oktober um 12:00 mittags MESZ für eine Wartung heruntergefahren. Die Wartung wird vermutlich mindestens eine Stunde dauern und es wird im Zuge der Wartung noch ein kleiner Patch auf Version 1.5.0.9 aufgespielt.
> 
> Nach diesem Patch ist die Größe der Tooltips angepasst, um den entsprechenden Einträgen im Benutzerinterface mehr Platz zu bieten.
> 
> Wir bedanken uns für eurer Verständnis!




/vote for sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das kann kein Zufall sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (7. Oktober 2009)

hm k .....bei mir laggts seit 10 min extrem---hoffe die kriegen dat gebacken ^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Oktober 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> hm k .....bei mir laggts seit 10 min extrem---hoffe die kriegen dat gebacken ^^



Bei mir spacken die Launcher auf Lappi und PC rum... starten Aion net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (7. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich mach den Thread mal Sticky. Dann haben wir hier nun auch einen Mittwochs-Thread. Der Thread wird lediglich während der Wartungsarbeiten geöffnet und ist ansonsten geschlossen. Alle anderen Threads zu den Wartungsarbeiten / Serverdowns werden umgehend geschlossen.

Danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Phelps023 (7. Oktober 2009)

Pente, ich esse gerade eine Salami Pizza.


----------



## Sin (7. Oktober 2009)

Omg, du hast das ja ernst gemeint mit dem Sticky machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (7. Oktober 2009)

OMG meine Chars sind weg!!!!!!


----------



## AemJaY (7. Oktober 2009)

ich finds immer wieder schön wiso das MMORPGs Wartungsarbeiten von "mehreren" Stunden benötigen.
Ich meine eine Normale Server Farm geht ja uch ned jede Woche down.
Ein Server läuft sogar manche jahre am Stück durch. Und verliert keine Performance.
Also ich frag mich immer wieder was die wirklich daran machen und wiso...


----------



## Randor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

Die machen dass damit Mittwochs-threads bei Buffed aufgemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder um die afk-Shops aus dem Spiel zu holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na mir egal, bin eh auf arbeit und freu mich heute abend auf Stufe 30 und meine neuen Flügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iR_Habren (7. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Die machen dass damit Mittwochs-threads bei Buffed aufgemacht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe bei mir das gleiche, heute lvl 30 Flügel und dann weiter.

Btw: Gruß an die RR´s

So Long Habren


----------



## Randor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

Richt ich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Abyss sieht man sich sicher auch mal wieder. InRager sieht man doch immer wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (7. Oktober 2009)

iR_Habren schrieb:


> Hehe bei mir das gleiche, heute lvl 30 Flügel und dann weiter.
> 
> Btw: Gruß an die RR´s
> 
> So Long Habren



lvl 36 und immernoch keine Kohle für die Flügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (7. Oktober 2009)

ab welchen stufen kriegt man denn immer neue Flügel?
nur 10 und 30 und 0 oder alle 10 Stufen?
Was kosten die? Dann kann ich mich seelisch schon drauf vorbereiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (7. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> lvl 36 und immernoch keine Kohle für die Flügel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannst gleich bis 50 warten und die für 2mio kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyralon (7. Oktober 2009)

Dracius schrieb:


> Falls das der Fall ist, habe keine Angst. Das Spiel und deine Chars sind noch vorhanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Find nirgends ne Ankündigung.Keine Sorge hab keinen Zweifel an deiner Info bloss hab ich nirgends was offizielles gefunden.




Mfg


----------



## Tamîkus (7. Oktober 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Kannst gleich bis 50 warten und die für 2mio kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die lvl 50 flügel kosten ca 12,5 mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (7. Oktober 2009)

waaaaaaa server down waaaaaaaa mittwoch waaaaaaaa was soll ich jetzt machen?! xD


----------



## arenasturm (7. Oktober 2009)

hier im fred spammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> *waaaaaaarten* server down *waaaaaaaarten* mittwoch *waaaaaaaarten* was soll ich jetzt machen?! xD


----------



## Syniera (7. Oktober 2009)

Juhuuuu, bin nicht die einzige, die keine Kinahs für die Flügel übrig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritze (7. Oktober 2009)

hab upgrade to collectors edition gekauft, will zockööööön need neue flügel und so :O


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Oktober 2009)

hab mir bereits mit lvl35 die grünen flügel gekauft und hatte immenroch ne halbe mille am start :O


----------



## Syniera (7. Oktober 2009)

mhhhhhhh, hatte ja eigentlich gesagt: Neee das mache ich nicht, kauf doch nicht das blöde Upgrade. Aber eine Überlegung werd ist es schon....irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syniera (7. Oktober 2009)

meinst eher lvl 25 oder?


----------



## July (7. Oktober 2009)

bitte den thread löschen und weit weit in wow drüben lassen, interessiert hier niemanden.... (ausser die aion-wowler, aber die sind nach den gratis tagen eh weg) okay? super! danke und lg


----------



## Syniera (7. Oktober 2009)

Sei nicht so fies July


----------



## Mikroflame (14. Oktober 2009)

Sind ja nur normale Wartungsarbeiten oder? Oder hat jemand eine Idee,ob was verändert wird?^^


Btw, Irgendwie bin ich viel zu Umständlich. 
Ich könnte einen glänzenden Abysskristall(oder so,halt der Festung von Eltnen rum) für 2500 Kinah kaufen. Stattdessen begeb ich mich vom Santkum dahin,sammel ewigkeiten paar kristalle bis ich einen hab und habe dann keine Flugzeit mehr. Da ich nicht weit über dem Boden war,aber halt noch hoch genug um zu sterben,war der Fall nicht lange genug als das ich noch etwas Flugzeit gewinnen könnte. Also batsch aufgeknallt und gestorben. Mit Rückreise in den Sanktum hatte ich dann kosten von etwa 15.000. Hätte ich besser Nachdenken sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falle leider öfters aus solchen Positionen,naja sicher schon locker 300k beim Geisterheiler gelassen xD


Immerhin hat zum Lohn meine Herstellung perfekt Funktioniert und ich hab nen neuen blauen Kettenschutz mit unteranderem +16 flugzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirstGuardian (14. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal, dass diese wartungsarbeiten um diese uhrzeit keine regelmäßigkeit sind :O



tja, einfach mal in der Zeit überlegen, was man produktives anstellen könnte, wenn man zwei Sunden nicht zocken kann - eigentlich sind doch um diese Uhrzeit die meisten noch auf der Arbeit oder in der Schule - ok Schichtler, Studenten und nicht Erwerbstätige sind davon ein wenig betroffen, aber dann hat man doch Zeit mal zu schauen was der Müll macht oder die Wäsche oder einfach mal raus und die Beine vertreten ode rne Bewerbung schreiben und zur Post bringen oder nachgrübeln, was einem der Prof die letzte Vorlesung versucht hat zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (14. Oktober 2009)

ich finde die zeit wo die wow wartungs arbeiten sind sind am besten.

ach ja, nein ich bin kein wow-fanboy


----------



## Kritze (14. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich finde die zeit wo die wow wartungs arbeiten sind sind am besten.
> 
> ach ja, nein ich bin kein wow-fanboy



Auch wennde nen fanboy wärst, hast dennoch recht ^^


----------



## traumbasis (14. Oktober 2009)

wie lange dauern denn die wartungsarbeiten heute?? Wusste ganicht das es sowas bei aion gibt obwohl ich schon seit letzten monat spiele^^


----------



## Kronis (14. Oktober 2009)

traumbasis schrieb:


> wie lange dauern denn die wartungsarbeiten heute?? Wusste ganicht das es sowas bei aion gibt obwohl ich schon seit letzten monat spiele^^




Ich weis es aber wer nicht lesen kann bekommt von mir keine Antwort


----------



## Ciclon (14. Oktober 2009)

> Am 14. Oktober um 12:00 Uhr (MESZ) werden alle Server heruntergefahren um die geplante Wartung und Instandsetzung durchzuführen. Dieser Prozess sollte ungefähr 4 Stunden dauern. Innerhalb dieser Zeitspanne werden einige Features auf unseren Webseiten nicht verfügbar sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.



quelle : http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...D=179&page=


----------



## Rorre (14. Oktober 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> Also ich frag mich immer wieder was die wirklich daran machen und wiso...



Hallo,

ich selber arbeite mit einigen Servern und kann dir einige Dinge aufzählen warum diese Serverwartungen wichtig sind. Ja schön und gut andere Serverfarmen gehen nicht so oft down doch das liegt meistens daran das diese nicht so ein hohes Datenaufkommen haben wie Online-Spiele.

Also, Serverwartungen sind wichtig weil,

1. Hardware geht kaputt und die Techniker müssen diese wieder reparieren bzw auswechseln. Ich nehme mal an das NCSoft genau so wie Blizzard Bladeserver verwendet und somit können wir davon ausgehen das diese Server recht Stabil laufen weil sie auf der einen Seite von mehreren Netzteilen (Strom) angetrieben werden und gut abgesichert werden. So ein Stromteil geht auch ab und zu kaputt und zum Glück ist die heutige Technologie der Server so weit vorgeschritten das ein Server weiterrennt wenn mal ein Netzteil ausfällt. Doch trotzdem sollte man es so schnell wie möglich ausstauschen den es könnte das zweite ebenfalls ausfallen und dann wäre der Server Instant-Down.  Das kennen viele nicht mehr da die meisten Spiele Server super gewartet werden und sehr selten fällt ein Server total aus. Aber trotzdem passiert das ab und zu mal. Das sind dann diese Thread wo jemand sagt, " hej wieso ist mein server down die anderen sind ganz normal da das ist doch eine Verarsche die haben was gegen mich". Nein eben nicht. Das ist einfach nur pech und bedeutet das irgendwelche wichtige Hardware unglücklicher weise kaputt ist und es keine Reserve gibt da diese auch schon kaputt ist. 

Also soviel dazu. Das heißt das die Techniker die Geräte sozusagen restaurieren und reparieren auch wenn sie noch funktionieren.  Dazu gehören sachen wie Netzteile Tauschen, CPU tauschen, Lüfter reinigen, Verbindungen erneuern etc. 

2. Software muss auch immer am neusten Stand sein. Somit laufen viele Programme während der Serverwartung ab die zur Sicherheit der Server und des Games beitragen. Antiviren-Programme werden geupdatet (ok kann man auch im laufenden betrieb machen), verschiedene kleine Bugs die im Spiel und am Server aufgetretten bzw aufgefallen sind werden gefixt und beseitigt. Damit meine ich keine Patches die man sich runterlädt sondern Dinge die am Server selber passieren wie zb das ein NPC die ganze Woche nicht zu arbeit gekommen ist. Der wird resettet und man sucht den Fehler warum dieser NPC nicht da war wo er sein sollte.

3. Die Sicherheit der Daten die während der letzten Woche aufgezeichnet wurden ist sehr wichtig. Somit kommen Dinge wie Backup und Absicherung ins Spiel. Die derzeitige Backup Technologie ist zum Glück so weit vorgeschritten das man keine Angst mehr davor haben muss das ein Server abstürtzt und die DAten von den letzten Tagen weg sind. In früheren Spielen gab es sowas. Das ist ein Server abgestürtzt und alle Sachen die die Spieler seit dem letzten Backup gemacht haben waren weg. DAs passiert jetzt e nicht mehr aber trotzdem sollte man die Daten absichern im Falle des FAlles das mal die Putzdame über das Stormkabel stolpert und den ganzen Serverraum + Backupstations lahmlegt.

Soviel zur Serverwartung. Und auch andere Serverfarmen in anderen Firmen die nichts mit Spielen zutun haben tun Ihre Server Backuppen und Reparieren. Nur viele Dinge kann man im laufenden Betrieb machen und einige eben nicht. Das heißt wenn ihr das nächste mal eine eurer lieben Webseiten besucht und die dann nicht gefunden wird könnt ihr zu 80% davon ausgehen das der Webserver dieser Firma gerade in der Wartung ist.

lg
Rorre


----------



## Tiegars (14. Oktober 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Soviel zur Serverwartung. Und auch andere Serverfarmen in anderen Firmen die nichts mit Spielen zutun haben tun Ihre Server Backuppen und Reparieren. Nur viele Dinge kann man im laufenden Betrieb machen und einige eben nicht. Das heißt wenn ihr das nächste mal eine eurer lieben Webseiten besucht und die dann nicht gefunden wird könnt ihr zu 80% davon ausgehen das der Webserver dieser Firma gerade in der Wartung ist.
> 
> lg
> Rorre



Klar machen es andere Firmen auch nur nicht wärend dem tage sondern an Randzeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das man eine Serverwartung um  12 Uhr ansetzt kann ich nicht verstehen. Würden wir um 12 Uhr Mittags einfach die Mailserver runterfahren um eine Wartung zu machen hätte ich schon lange keinen Job mehr und meinb Chef würde mir den Kopf abreissen^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Æzørt (14. Oktober 2009)

16:10 uhr und immer noch nich wieder online =( waaaaaa reallife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorre (14. Oktober 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Klar machen es andere Firmen auch nur nicht wärend dem tage sondern an Randzeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja stimmt die Uhrzeit ist für uns ziehmlich merkwürdig. Doch ich hab irgendwas davon gelesen das sie nicht nach der Europäischen Zeitrechnung gehen sondern der Amerikanischen. Nur ich glaub die EU Server stehen auch irgendwo in der EU und die Techniker sollten sich nicht an den Amerikanischen Wartungszeiten beteiligen die faulen Säcke haha. Die wollen nur nicht in der Nacht arbeiten so siehts aus. Wird wohl ein rätsel bleiben warum erst um 12:00.


----------



## jlij (14. Oktober 2009)

laut homepage sollte es 4 std. dauern, servermeldung im spiel angabe war aber 5 std. = 17 uhr!


----------



## Schator (14. Oktober 2009)

Würde dannn mal vermuten, das die Servermeldung mit 5 Stunden stimmt.


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Schator schrieb:


> Würde dannn mal vermuten, das die Servermeldung mit 5 Stunden stimmt.



also noch 35 Minuten???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (14. Oktober 2009)

lol ey die moderatoren hier sind mal so bescheuert ne die schließen erstmal unsern kleinen netten plauder fred -.-


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

naja ob 4 oder 5 stunden macht jetzt auch kein unterschied^^


----------



## Kleipd (14. Oktober 2009)

und ich wollte wissen ob aion jetzt wieder normal funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritze (14. Oktober 2009)

Kleipd schrieb:


> und ich wollte wissen ob aion jetzt wieder normal funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö weil offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (14. Oktober 2009)

kleipd komm dan auf votan wenn die server wieder oben sind =)


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Kommt alle auf Thor Elyosseite, brauche mehr leute zum killen =)


----------



## Spunky25 (14. Oktober 2009)

naja lang wirds schon nimma dauern ;-) *hoff*
is halt iwie doof dass aion nach jedem try zugeht ...


----------



## Kritze (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Kommt alle auf Thor Elyosseite, brauche mehr leute zum killen =)



Als ob Du ne BEdrohung wärst mit deinem level 1 Zauberer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerade (14. Oktober 2009)

also laut offizieller seite sollen die server nur 4 stunden offline sein (bis 16 uhr)
aber im game habe ich die nachricht bekommen, dass es 5 std. dauern wird (bis 17uhr)
...so wie es momentan aussieht wird auf der offiziellen seite ein bisschen geflunktert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Kleipd (14. Oktober 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> nö weil offline
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich meine ja das ich gerstern heftige probleme mit aion hatte zb das mir die ganze umgebung nicht angezeigt wurde


----------



## Kleipd (14. Oktober 2009)

Detela schrieb:


> kleipd komm dan auf votan wenn die server wieder oben sind =)



was spielst du überhaupt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Als ob Du ne BEdrohung wärst mit deinem level 1 Zauberer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* ich will nicht ganze zeit signatur bearbeiten müssen ^^ 
bin lvl 36 !!!!! 
Circle of Trust bämt euch alle Weg!


----------



## Kritze (14. Oktober 2009)

Kleipd schrieb:


> ich meine ja das ich gerstern heftige probleme mit aion hatte zb das mir die ganze umgebung nicht angezeigt wurde



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, lief wie immer reibungslos


----------



## -coRe (14. Oktober 2009)

jo need more elios opfer auf thor gogo^^


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, lief wie immer reibungslos



Er redet auch davon das er probleme hatte Oo....


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

http://de.aiononline.com/livestatus/charac...amp;serverID=37
guckt mal auf 3d Charakter angucken^^ HORRORCLOWNS!!!!
bin zwa nicht ich aber bro undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (14. Oktober 2009)

@kleipd zock lvl 11 zauberer auf votan asmo
@die auf thor- hab da nen elyos twink ^^


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> http://de.aiononline.com/livestatus/charac...amp;serverID=37
> guckt mal auf 3d Charakter angucken^^ HORRORCLOWNS!!!!
> bin zwa nicht ich aber bro undso
> 
> ...



OMG... n_n


----------



## Drasch (14. Oktober 2009)

NANANANA

Noch imma nicht Online 

NANANANA


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> OMG... n_n



^^
der guckt bis lvl 50 so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ^^
> der guckt bis lvl 50 so aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß warum ich nicht Asmodier spielen will....^^


----------



## Spunky25 (14. Oktober 2009)

"Update: Die Wartung wird leider ca. 1 Stunde länger dauern als geplant. Die EU-Server sollten noch vor 17Uhr MESZ wieder online kommen.



Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis."

von der HP


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich weiß warum ich nicht Asmodier spielen will....^^



weil du Angst vor Clowns hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wer mich angucken will 
http://de.aiononline.com/characters/Thor/Skyler
bin aber noch "normal"


----------



## Kritze (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> weil du Angst vor Clowns hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil ich den drang zur hässlichkeit bei euch männern nicht verstehen kann.... Irgendwie...um so dunkler und hässlicher was ist um so mehr mögt ihr es... Schon mal die füße von den Asmodiern angeguckt? Das sind echsenfüße...


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Weil ich den drang zur hässlichkeit bei euch männern nicht verstehen kann.... Irgendwie...um so dunkler und hässlicher was ist um so mehr mögt ihr es... Schon mal die füße von den Asmodiern angeguckt? Das sind echsenfüße...



genau das ist doch das geile an uns Asmos =) wenn ich mensch spielen will geh ich raus hat bessere Grafik =)


----------



## Kritze (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Weil ich den drang zur hässlichkeit bei euch männern nicht verstehen kann.... Irgendwie...um so dunkler und hässlicher was ist um so mehr mögt ihr es... Schon mal die füße von den Asmodiern angeguckt? Das sind echsenfüße...



Ganzen Asmos schaun shice aus, olles dunkles krähen pack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollen da oben in ihrer dunklen ecke verroten ^^


----------



## Æzørt (14. Oktober 2009)

lalalalalalalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Ganzen Asmos schaun shice aus, olles dunkles krähen pack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ihr seid doch alle nur neidisch =)
Eure charakter gucken aus wie normale Menschen mit nicht normalen Klamotten^^
Asmos FTW wir haben wenigstens Style ^^ ein Grund warum du unsere Füße schon gesehen hast könnte ja sein das du so oft aufn boden vor uns lagst =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snek2009 (14. Oktober 2009)

aber die sterbeanimation von dem mages is echt sexy ^^


----------



## Neneko89 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Weil ich den drang zur hässlichkeit bei euch männern nicht verstehen kann.... Irgendwie...um so dunkler und hässlicher was ist um so mehr mögt ihr es... Schon mal die füße von den Asmodiern angeguckt? Das sind echsenfüße...


Spielste nu mittlerweile? xD

Wo denn, welche Klasse? Nehm mal demnach an das du Elyos spielst ^^

Edith sagt: Fail, steht ja da... welcher Server also? xD


----------



## Detela (14. Oktober 2009)

genau das ist doch das geile an uns Asmos =) wenn ich mensch spielen will geh ich raus hat bessere Grafik =)


made my day XD


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> genau das ist doch das geile an uns Asmos =) wenn ich mensch spielen will geh ich raus hat bessere Grafik =)



Was hat das damit zu tun.... Warum sollt ich nen hässlichen dunklen mutanten spielen wollen? Ihr spielt doch auch Gothic oder andere rollenspiele ohne das euer held aussehen muss wie aus dem klo gefischt...^^

Ich könnts verstehen wenn sie wenigens wie Solid snake ne coole sau wären, oder wie Master chef nen fetten Cyber king anzug...aber hässliche echsenfüße?....^^



> Spielste nu mittlerweile? xD
> 
> Wo denn, welche Klasse? Nehm mal demnach an das du Elyos spielst ^^



Ja nen fast level 29 jäger auf Lephar oder wie der server heißt, allerdings vergeht mir momentan ein bischen die lust...es wird eintönig.. mehr als einlogen um den fernseher nebenbei anzumachen und ne Daily zu grinden tu ich momentan nicht...


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun.... Warum sollt ich nen hässlichen dunklen mutanten spielen wollen? Ihr spielt doch auch Gothic oder andere rollenspiele ohne das euer held aussehen muss wie aus dem klo gefischt...^^
> 
> Ich könnts verstehen wenn sie wenigens wie Solid snake ne coole sau wären, oder wie Master chef nen fetten Cyber king anzug...aber hässliche echsenfüße?....^^
> 
> ...



versteh echt nicht was du gegen die Füße hast,^^ man möcht ja was neues und nicht was altes =)
Lvln ist etwas zu eintönig hast recht ^^ aber ihr Elyos sterbt immer auf ner andern weiße^^ 
*hust*beispiel gestern haben Elyos unseren Artefakt attackt ich kaam von hinten und attackte dann folgten mir 4 ich flieg davon hinter mir kommt nen Meteor ( bei Siels Herz zu Siels ostfestung) und alle 4 Elyos sterben =) hab mich vor lachen nicht eingekriegt =)


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> versteh echt nicht was du gegen die Füße hast,^^ man möcht ja was neues und nicht was altes =)



Nö, ich möcht nichts neues, nichts wenns hässlich ist...^^

Everquest zb... Feen sind toll....da würd ich auch so was spielen.... aber keine echsenfüßler...^^


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Nö, ich möcht nichts neues, nichts wenns hässlich ist...^^
> 
> Everquest zb... Feen sind toll....da würd ich auch so was spielen.... aber keine echsenfüßler...^^



jao etwas verständlich ist es schon ^^
trotzdem bei den Weiblichen chars sieht man die füße ja garnicht^^


----------



## Linkin~ (14. Oktober 2009)

Finde ich etwas unpraktisch und dumm gemacht von NCSoft die Server zu Zeiten zu warten, wo idR doch viele Leute spielen. Da haben es die Vorgänger doch meist besser hingekriegt.


----------



## Ennia (14. Oktober 2009)

das sind keine Echsenfüße.. das sind Krallen... nur so nebenbei ^^ Außerdem sehen Elyos einfach verweichlicht aus.


----------



## Trorg (14. Oktober 2009)

Na ja wer auf haarige Rücken steht... *grinz*
Ich spiele Elyos weil ich keine Lust auf diese ganzen "ich bin so düster und so cool" Kiddys habe.

Wann geht denn der "Benutzer" wieder online? hat jemand ne Meldung gefunden?


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> das sind keine Echsenfüße.. das sind Krallen... nur so nebenbei ^^ Außerdem sehen Elyos einfach verweichlicht aus.



allein wie die männlichen chars /sleep aaaaaaaaaah und wie die aussehen =) da find ich die weiblichen Elyos einschüchtender als die männlichen =(
Bediener! nicht Benutzer Trorg


----------



## Dany_ (14. Oktober 2009)

Dumdidum.........

..
Wie lange sind die Server noch Offline?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerade (14. Oktober 2009)

bestimmt noch bis 18 uhr *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> allein wie die männlichen chars /sleep aaaaaaaaaah und wie die aussehen =) da find ich die weiblichen Elyos einschüchtender als die männlichen =(
> Bediener! nicht Benutzer Trorg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> jao etwas verständlich ist es schon ^^
> trotzdem bei den Weiblichen chars sieht man die füße ja garnicht^^



Drotzdem renn noch die ganzen anderen hässlichen echsen um mich rum....^^ ...ne Dann lieber den schönen klasischen rollenspiel standart.

Auserdem sind wir Elyos engel und keine Menschen!^^ wir sind also schon was anderes, und sehen dazu gut aus... Auser es kommt mal wieder ein mutant der sich mini gemacht hat, die hände so lang wie möglich und dazu nen wasser kopf mit affro...das sind aber ebenfals mal wieder Männer die sich so was erstellen... ich war ja die ersten 10 level schon dran meinen char zu löschen weil ich mir überlegt hab ob der kopf nicht nen bischen kleiner besser ausiseht ....^^ wie kann man dann 50 level mit so nen mutanten rum renn?


----------



## Neneko89 (14. Oktober 2009)

Dany_ schrieb:


> Dumdidum.........
> 
> ..
> Wie lange sind die Server noch Offline?
> ...


Der Bediener soll nach Angaben von NCSoft um 17 Uhr wieder oben gehen.


----------



## Mebo (14. Oktober 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> das sind keine Echsenfüße.. das sind Krallen... nur so nebenbei ^^ Außerdem sehen Elyos einfach verweichlicht aus.




wie bitte verweichlicht ? komm du mal auf meinen server und ins abyss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VanFar (14. Oktober 2009)

weiß eigentlich jemand ob die jetzt auch den patch in einem aufspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als beschwörer ist der nämlich besonder wichtig bzw. interessant ^^


----------



## Æzørt (14. Oktober 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Na ja wer auf haarige Rücken steht... *grinz*
> Ich spiele Elyos weil ich keine Lust auf diese ganzen "ich bin so düster und so cool" Kiddys habe.



ich spiele asmo weil ich keine lust auf diese ganzen "ich bin nicht so düster und so cool" kiddys habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crispyy (14. Oktober 2009)

ob das heute noch was mit aion wird ^^?


wen aion wieder geht heißt es sowiso warten bis alle npc und spieler vom skin her spawnen auch immer wen ich in neue gebiete geh wo npc stehen 

weiß vielleicht einer wie ich den fehler weg mach ?*frage in die runde werf, damit ihr beschäftigt seit ^^*


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Drotzdem renn noch die ganzen anderen hässlichen echsen um mich rum....^^ ...ne Dann lieber den schönen klasischen rollenspiel standart.
> 
> Auserdem sind wir Elyos engel und keine Menschen!^^ wir sind also schon was anderes, und sehen dazu gut aus... Auser es kommt mal wieder ein mutant der sich mini gemacht hat, die hände so lang wie möglich und dazu nen wasser kopf mit affro...das sind aber ebenfals mal wieder Männer die sich so was erstellen... ich war ja die ersten 10 level schon dran meinen char zu löschen weil ich mir überlegt hab ob der kopf nicht nen bischen kleiner besser ausiseht ....^^ wie kann man dann 50 level mit so nen mutanten rum renn?



ihr seid engel? ihr seid MENSCHEN die von Aion flügel bekommen haben deswegen seid ihr Daevas !!!
zumindest ist es das was ich so mitbekommen hab =) und kennst du Wurstbrot von der Elyos Seite? ihr elyos könntse genau so dumm aussehen lassen wie wir Asmoos =), zudem eigentlich unsere chars garnicht schlecht aussehen nur Maske angezogen deswegen guckt des kopf von Skylar so aus^^


----------



## Spunky25 (14. Oktober 2009)

ich denk nicht dass der patch jetzt schon kommt! ^^ sonst würde man den auch schon laden können aber so,...


----------



## Detela (14. Oktober 2009)

boa so ein scheiß ey -.-
die server sind ja immer noch down


----------



## Dany_ (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja ohne Asmodier/Elyos kein PvP /PvPvE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (14. Oktober 2009)

Detela schrieb:


> boa so ein scheiß ey -.-
> die server sind ja immer noch down



wer weiß villeicht doch 18 Uhr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

server sind grün =) gebt den Bediener noch ein paar minütchen
Kaffee holen, Freund/in befriedigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schon gehts los =)


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich spiele asmo weil ich keine lust auf diese ganzen "ich bin nicht so düster und so cool" kiddys habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach und du meinst grade das "ich bin düster und ich bin deswegen cool und kein weichei" kiddy getue ist besser =P? Allein schon von der Fraktionswahl von irgendwelcher coolnis oder verweichlichung auszugehen ist das kiddy mässigste was es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist nichts mehr als eine Geschmacks und Design frage.



> ihr seid engel? ihr seid MENSCHEN die von Aion flügel bekommen haben deswegen seid ihr Daevas !!!
> zumindest ist es das was ich so mitbekommen hab =) und kennst du Wurstbrot von der Elyos Seite? ihr elyos könntse genau so dumm aussehen lassen wie wir Asmoos =), zudem eigentlich unsere chars garnicht schlecht aussehen nur Maske angezogen deswegen guckt des kopf von Skylar so aus^^



pfff!!! und ihr seit kothaufen die flügel gekriegt haben und deswegen aus dem klo geflattert sind ! so siehts aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> server sind grün =) gebt den Bediener noch ein paar minütchen
> Kaffee holen, Freund/in befriedigen jester.gif und schon gehts los =)



Ach mir egal ich hab sowieso kein bock mich einzulogen...


----------



## Ennia (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Drotzdem renn noch die ganzen anderen hässlichen echsen um mich rum....^^ ...ne Dann lieber den schönen klasischen rollenspiel standart.
> 
> Auserdem sind wir Elyos engel und keine Menschen!^^ wir sind also schon was anderes, und sehen dazu gut aus... Auser es kommt mal wieder ein mutant der sich mini gemacht hat, die hände so lang wie möglich und dazu nen wasser kopf mit affro...das sind aber ebenfals mal wieder Männer die sich so was erstellen... ich war ja die ersten 10 level schon dran meinen char zu löschen weil ich mir überlegt hab ob der kopf nicht nen bischen kleiner besser ausiseht ....^^ wie kann man dann 50 level mit so nen mutanten rum renn?



Die bist aber nich mit Vorurteilen behaftet, oder so? Elyos/Asmodier sind keine Engel sondern Daeva ^^




Mebo schrieb:


> wie bitte verweichlicht ? komm du mal auf meinen server und ins abyss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab ja auch vom Aussehen gesprochen, nicht von deren Können. Warum soll ich eigentlich kommen? Komm doch du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Balder)



VanFar schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich jemand ob die jetzt auch den patch in einem aufspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein! Der Patch kommt erst später.. man geht von mehreren Wochen sogar aus...


----------



## crispyy (14. Oktober 2009)

woho


----------



## Neneko89 (14. Oktober 2009)

Detela schrieb:


> boa so ein scheiß ey -.-
> die server sind ja immer noch down


Was ist ein Server? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kenn nur den Bediener. Und der ist immernoch unten xD


----------



## tamirok (14. Oktober 2009)

guckt euch mal baka auf votan an  ....
bekommt man brechreiz von ...


----------



## Cerade (14. Oktober 2009)

wo gibts eigentlich DIE serverübersicht? sprich wo steht welche off/online sind???


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ach und du meinst grade das "ich bin düster und ich bin deswegen cool und kein weichei" kiddy getue ist besser =P? Allein schon von der Fraktionswahl von irgendwelcher coolnis oder verweichlichung auszugehen ist das kiddy mässigste was es gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das war fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ansich können beide Fraktionen kacke ausgucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://aion.serverstatus.tk/


----------



## Cerade (14. Oktober 2009)

dankeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ...wie kann man dann 50 level mit so nen mutanten rum renn?



Weil Deutschland ein freies Land ist und jeder so rumrennen kann wie er will. Ingame oder auch im sogenannten RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tolleranz heisst das Zauberwort. Klar passt es nicht zu der Welt von Aion wenn ein dicker Zwerg mit Afro oder eine Spargeldürre 2m Frau mit grüner Haut rumrennt. Aber, es ist jedem selbst überlassen... jeder hat für das Spiel gezahlt und jeder kann es sich aussuchen. Ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wems gefällt, bitteschön...

Genau das gleiche ist das leidige Thema was cooooooler ist, Elyos oder Asmodier, führt doch zu nix... ist genau so sinnlos wie zb das Thema Hip Hop vs Metal. Sinnlos, einfach sinnlos.

Btw: Du schaffst es wirklich das jeder Thread zu einer diskussion ausartet die früher oder später sowas von Offtopic ist, das dass /closed früher oder später den Laden dicht macht.


----------



## Æzørt (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ach und du meinst grade das "ich bin düster und ich bin deswegen cool und kein weichei" kiddy getue ist besser =P? Allein schon von der Fraktionswahl von irgendwelcher coolnis oder verweichlichung auszugehen ist das kiddy mässigste was es gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 das sollte eigentlich ein scherz sein...


----------



## Mikroflame (14. Oktober 2009)

http://de.aion-serveurs.info/ find icsh besser ;(


Der Bediener ist voll Schüchtern heut ;(
Versteckt sich die ganze zeit ;(


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> das war fies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe ich weiß ich bin gern fies n_n

Richtig =) beide können.

Bzw, ich korrigiere dich

Wir elyos KÖNNEN

Ihr Asmodier tut es gezwungenerweiße immer ;D

Obwohl ich zugeben muss...wenn ihr unter einer dicken plattenrüstung seit verät euch auch wieder nur eure echsenfüße und euer komisches wuschelfäll aufn rücken^^


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> hehe ich weiß ich bin gern fies n_n
> 
> Richtig =) beide können.
> 
> ...



zu den dicken plattenrüstungen das guckt XXXXXXXmal besser aus als bei den Elyos =) und das Wuschelfell ist schön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Btw: Du schaffst es wirklich das jeder Thread zu einer diskussion ausartet die früher oder später sowas von Offtopic ist, das dass /closed früher oder später den Laden dicht macht.



I know, du merkst aber das ich grad extra überzogen in die diskusion ziehe das ist dir klar?^^ ich glaub mein gegenüber mit dem ich diskutiere hat es schon lange kapiert.

Und, hier gibts nen thema?^^



> zu den dicken plattenrüstungen das guckt XXXXXXXmal besser aus als bei den Elyos =) und das Wuschelfell ist schön!



Wieso Oo bringt die plattenrüstung eure echsenfüße besser zu geltung? XD Und das fell...grad bei nem weiblichen charackter sieht das aus wie verdammmt lange nicht rassiert^^


----------



## Detela (14. Oktober 2009)

ey lol was soll das ich kann mich immer noch nicht einloggen -.-


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Würd mich auch interessieren ist doch nur ne miniFlamebox hier =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit der Plattenrüstung und den Krallen und Horrorclown Maske ( hehehehehe ) wird das alles unmennschlich und guckt böse böse aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jaone das sind ja nur haare aufn Rücken! (Hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Harglukk (14. Oktober 2009)

Ein Thema wäre mir neu..deswegen ises hier ja so lustig *g*


----------



## crispyy (14. Oktober 2009)

ich auch nich aber ich betrachte den hintergrund im einloggbildschirm *_*


----------



## Detela (14. Oktober 2009)

@zocker weibchen 
dafür sind unsere asmo girls freizügiger und zeigen was sie haben und was sie haben ist mal ordentlich

schonmal den hintern von na asmodine gesehn?^^


----------



## crispyy (14. Oktober 2009)

der ist toll da hüpft machmal sonen Hasen-Eichhörnchen rum *_*


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Detela schrieb:


> @zocker weibchen
> dafür sind unsere asmo girls freizügiger und zeigen was sie haben und was sie haben ist mal ordentlich
> 
> schonmal den hintern von na asmodine gesehn?^^



naja das gefällt mir dann aber eher weniger das dann eher leicht nuttig ^^


----------



## Detela (14. Oktober 2009)

crispyy wie geil bisn du druff XD


----------



## Æzørt (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> I know, du merkst aber das ich grad extra überzogen in die diskusion ziehe das ist dir klar?^^ ich glaub mein gegenüber mit dem ich diskutiere hat es schon lange kapiert.
> 
> Und, hier gibts nen thema?^^
> 
> ...


 ohne die diskusion hättenwa nix zu tun so lange die bediener nich on ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das fell störte mich tatsächlich besonders bei den weibern aber mittlerwile achte ich schon gar nicht mehr drauf


----------



## Dany_ (14. Oktober 2009)

Jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst würdes es bei WoW keine Trolle geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (14. Oktober 2009)

login ist on!!!


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ohne die diskusion hättenwa nix zu tun so lange die bediener nich on ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



job merkt man nur alle 5 sek, und wie schon gesagt ich hoffe es ist nur aufn rücken beharrt aber kann ja keiner wissen sind ja nur Pixel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sljnx (14. Oktober 2009)

wehe dir wenn nicht^^


----------



## crispyy (14. Oktober 2009)

naja dan sieht man sich in game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (14. Oktober 2009)

ich find das buschlige fell iwie elegant^^
vorallem bei meinem zauberer wenna dan noch so ne schike lange robe an hatt =)


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

bin drinne =)
stimmt au wideer jetz erstmal lvl up machen =) bin auf Thor habt mal alle nen riesenrunde spaß =)


----------



## Kleipd (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> bin drinne =)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren ist doch nur ne miniFlamebox hier =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^...wow...ihr seht pöse aus....



Detela schrieb:


> @zocker weibchen
> dafür sind unsere asmo girls freizügiger und zeigen was sie haben und was sie haben ist mal ordentlich
> 
> schonmal den hintern von na asmodine gesehn?^^



Yeahr ihr habt böse boys, freizügige nutten...habt ihr auch noch drogen? 

Und nein, ich hab den hintern nicht gesehen...^^ ich weiß nicht ob du es bemerkt hast aber ich steh reinzufällig nicht auf mädchenhintern, besonders nicht auf blaue


----------



## Æzørt (14. Oktober 2009)

server sind wieder online


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ^^...wow...ihr seht pöse aus....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wirklich nicht? Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crispyy (14. Oktober 2009)

nix gegen blau ja  =(


----------



## Nuffing (14. Oktober 2009)

Q.Q super jetzt sind die server on jetzt lassen mich hier alle allein und ich langweile mich mit xbox demos zu tode


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Q.Q super jetzt sind die server on jetzt lassen mich hier alle allein und ich langweile mich mit xbox demos zu tode



ah du arme =)


----------



## crispyy (14. Oktober 2009)

ok ich bleib noch drin muss eh noch auf meinen lvl"partner" warten


----------



## crispyy (14. Oktober 2009)

mhm lvlpartner klingt so ...schwul...mhm lvlkompane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

job muss au warten das mein bro jetz endlich fertig ist und komt =)
Schwul klingts erst wenns schwul ist =(


----------



## Kleipd (14. Oktober 2009)

crispyy schrieb:


> mhm lvlpartner klingt so ...schwul...mhm lvlkompane
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD


----------



## Pente (14. Oktober 2009)

Die Server sind wieder online, ich wünsche euch viel Spass beim Spielen. Den Thread mach ich bis zu den nächsten Wartungsarbeiten zu.


----------



## Pente (22. Oktober 2009)

Heute ist zwar schon Donnerstag, aber wie heißt es so schön: "besser spät als nie". Während der Wartungsarbeiten könnt ihr hier posten. Viel Spass


----------



## Sin (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach mir gerade chicken mc nuggets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, ich bin imba... 

Wozu dient eigentlich dieser Thread? Sinnlos spamm? ^^


----------



## Drydema (22. Oktober 2009)

> verteran reqards wenn du das erste mal speilzeit bezahlst...
> 
> 9 cube slots, 4 lodos amulets, michael jackson dance emote



quelle mein freak von nebenan
die offi seite will ja imo net


----------



## Danf (22. Oktober 2009)

BLA, schubst lieber mal meinen grindspot thread dahin wo er hingehoert nach gaaanz oben!

4h sinnloses gespamme lesen x_X


Edit: Sin, hasst du nichmal wow gespielt?

Jaeger und so?


----------



## -coRe (22. Oktober 2009)

heut is donnerstag und die server sind down :/

weiss wer wie lange?


----------



## Danf (22. Oktober 2009)

-coRe schrieb:


> heut is donnerstag und die server sind down :/
> 
> weiss wer wie lange?



4h nehme ich an


----------



## Nazgule17 (22. Oktober 2009)

Jaja der Schlag das der Scheinwelt lässt ein 4h Trauma herrvorufen und kann zu RL erscheinungen führen.

Also vorsicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (22. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich mach mir gerade chicken mc nuggets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Thread verhindert, dass innerhalb der Downtime zig Threads mit "sind die Server down?" eröffnet werden. Es bündelt den ganzen Spamm in einem Thread und gibt allen die Möglichkeit sich mit lockeren Off-Topic Unterhaltungen die Zeit zu vertreiben. Lieber ein Thread wo man noch ein wenig Übersicht und Kontrolle hat als alle 10min ein neuen Thread den wir schließen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (22. Oktober 2009)

Und Pente sprach, es werde ein Spamthread!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gott is relativ, ich mein wenn man schon nen Stückpapier als sein Gott sieht kann man den begriff allmächtiger Gott weit ausdehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majordomus (22. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> 4h nehme ich an



och nöö bitte nich so lang...da fällt schon die Vorlesung aus und kann nich mal spielen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritze (22. Oktober 2009)

Wie lang sind die Server denn off ?

Auf der Seite von Aion kommt immer nen Fehler 500 von daher habsch keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Zafric (22. Oktober 2009)

i lol'd. Manche lesen keine 2 Antworten, bevor sie nen Post reinsetzen.


----------



## Kritze (22. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> i lol'd. Manche lesen keine 2 Antworten, bevor sie nen Post reinsetzen.



4h nehme ich an

Ich schau mal in die Tasche ob ich auf geheimnisvoller Art und Weise die exakte Dauer der Wartungsarbeiten zugeschoben bekommen habe ..


...

nein, verdammt leider nicht ... INGAME wird das immer angegeben wie lang das dauert, entschuldige da ich erfahren wollte wie lang genau die geht sprich was in der server down meldung stand.

zomfg


----------



## Andrúslas (22. Oktober 2009)

können die nicht wie die ganzen wow suchtarbeiter nachts arbeiten würde jedem das leben erleichtern (außer kellerkindern)


----------



## Randor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich freu mich immer wie Bolle über die Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solange die Arbeiten sitz ich auf Arbeit und kann dann wenn ich heimkomme gemütlich futtern. Wenn ich dann fertig bin ist Aion etwa seit 5 Minuten wieder on ich ich kann loslegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (22. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich immer wie Bolle über die Zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HMM, aber letzte woche sahs anders aus.. ich sag nur 1 oder warens 2? h laenger und so -.-


----------



## Zafric (22. Oktober 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> nein, verdammt leider nicht ... INGAME wird das immer angegeben wie lang das dauert, entschuldige da ich erfahren wollte wie lang genau die geht sprich was in der server down meldung stand.
> 
> zomfg




Ich nehme deine Entschuldigung an. So ein Mist, dass die Dauer der Wartungsarbeiten meist genau bestimmt wird und deswegen Ingame IMMER angegeben ist, wie lange es dauert.


----------



## Eryas (22. Oktober 2009)

So, auf der Website steht das hier:

http://de.aiononline.com/board/updates/vie...ID=15&page=

Edit: Habe gerade gemerkt, dass die Seite wieder buggy ist, deshalb nur schriftlich: offline bis voraussichtlich 15:00 Uhr

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Kizna (22. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> HMM, aber letzte woche sahs anders aus.. ich sag nur 1 oder warens 2? h laenger und so -.-



Naja laut Amboss sollen es nur drei Stunden sein, ob das jedoch klappt ist fraglich. Immerhin müssen die auch noch das Herbstfest aufspielen.


----------



## serius1607 (22. Oktober 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> So, auf der Website steht das hier:
> 
> http://de.aiononline.com/board/updates/vie...ID=15&page=
> 
> ...


juhu XD


----------



## Yiraja (22. Oktober 2009)

heut ist donnerstag also hört auf zu posten ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

hm sie sind 3 oder 4 h zu, aber wann sind die server den off gegangen? srry grad erst gekommen


----------



## Neneko89 (22. Oktober 2009)

Mh, aber was machen wir denn nu? Der Thread ist ein Mittwochs Thread, aber wir ham Donnerstag O_O Weltuntergang


----------



## serius1607 (22. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> hm sie sind 3 oder 4 h zu, aber wann sind die server den off gegangen? srry grad erst gekommen


12uhr


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

serius1607 schrieb:


> 12uhr



ah kk also noch entweder 18 minuten oder 1 stunde und 18 minuten :-( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AdamsApfel (22. Oktober 2009)

Da hat man heute mal frei und dann sowas kooootzzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (22. Oktober 2009)

Finds total blöd von NcSoft das die ihre Server immer warten wenn sie mal Lust haben net mal Feste Tagen haben die >.<


----------



## Mikroflame (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Meldung 500 kommt,der große Bruder von 414,wir werden alle Sterben *hust*


Naja Schade. Hab mich schon gefreut,dass ich heute früher von der Uni kam. Aber hab ja noch anderes zu tuhen^^


----------



## PaluppenPaul (22. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt sitzen alle vor dem monitor und starren ungläubich ins leere...server off...hat das leben noch einen sinn?


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

PaluppenPaul schrieb:


> Jetzt sitzen alle vor dem monitor und starren ungläubich ins leere...server off...hat das leben noch einen sinn?



haha du noob du denkst das leben hat einen sinn!!!111einseinself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-.- neeeeed server! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (22. Oktober 2009)

da hat man 2.5h zimmerstunde und die server sind down :x ich sollt zu den amis gehn dann stimmen die zeiten wieder x)


----------



## Kafka (22. Oktober 2009)

kann mir ma wer nen ordentlichen Grund nennen warum viele so durchdrehen nur weil man par Stunden nicht ins Game kann? Ich mein Leute is euer RL so scheiße das ihr gleich durchdreht wenn ihr nicht in eine Digitale Welt flüchten könnt?

Bin selbst seit jahren gamer aber kein Online game auch wenn es so geil ist wie AION ist es wert so ab zu gehen xD


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> kann mir ma wer nen ordentlichen Grund nennen warum viele so durchdrehen nur weil man par Stunden nicht ins Game kann? Ich mein Leute is euer RL so scheiße das ihr gleich durchdreht wenn ihr nicht in eine Digitale Welt flüchten könnt?
> 
> Bin selbst seit jahren gamer aber kein Online game auch wenn es so geil ist wie AION ist es wert so ab zu gehen xD



chill mal ist doch alles nur spaß hier^^
wer dreht hier den bitte durch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corok (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Wartungszeiten sind aber wirklich mal sehr unelegant gewählt. demnächst kommen se auf die idee freitag abends um 20:15 zu warten \o/


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

Es geht wieder Leutz, Thread kann geschlossen werden :-)


----------



## Pente (28. Oktober 2009)

Es ist mal wieder Mittwoch und die Server sind zur Wartung offline:



> Am 28. Oktober um 11:00 Uhr (MEZ) werden alle Server heruntergefahren um die geplante Wartung durchzuführen. Dies sollte ungefähr 2 Stunden dauern.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Sin (28. Oktober 2009)

Das Offizielle Forum wurde geupdatet. Endlich erscheinen die Beiträge mit den jüngsten Posts ganz oben und verschwinden nicht im Forennirvana.


----------



## Ocian (4. November 2009)

Ich hab es mal geöffnet, wenn ihr artig seid kann der Thread die ganze Woche offen bleiben, jedoch darf nur Mittwochs bei Serverdown gepostet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Am 04.11.2009 werden alle Server um 12:30 Uhr einer planmäßigen Wartung unterzogen. Die geschätzte Downtime beträgt 3 Stunden.
> 
> Ab 13 uhr werden auch die Webserver heruntergefahen, hier ist eine geschätzte Wartungsdauer von 4 Stunden angesetzt.


----------



## Garkeiner (4. November 2009)

Argl!! Ich bin daheim und kann nicht den ganzen Tag spielen?
Egal, hab vorhin die Aion Datenbank entdeckt, da werd ich mir die Zeit vertreiben^^


----------



## Stampeete (4. November 2009)

Werden heute die Quests gepatched? Und wenn ja gibt es die ab-geänderte XP der Quests rückwirkend? 
Vielleicht bin ich ja dann LVL 35 heute Abend *TRÄUM*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss leider arbeiten und kann erst heute Abend ran...


----------



## jay390 (4. November 2009)

Juhu mein Server ist off. Will wieder WoW zocken, PDK steht heute an.

Ooops dachte das ist der WoW Mittwochsthread *rot anlauf* *duck und weg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (4. November 2009)

hehe du meinst wie bei HdRO, man loggt ein und bekommt mal kurz 3 Levels geschenkt? Wäre nett ^^


----------



## Sin (4. November 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich hab es mal geöffnet, wenn ihr artig seid kann der Thread die ganze Woche offen bleiben, jedoch darf nur Mittwochs bei Serverdown gepostet werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass die leute so brav sind und nur Mittwochs posten ^^


----------



## Geige (4. November 2009)

Heute ist zwar donnerstga,aber der Server ist trotzdem down, 
also dürfen wir wohl posten^^


----------



## feuerteufell (4. November 2009)

Wir sollten das Thema auf : Heute ist [Tag der von NCsoft ausgewählt wurde] und dein Server ist down? ändern .
Wäre woll passenter =/


----------



## Garkeiner (4. November 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Heute ist zwar donnerstga,aber der Server ist trotzdem down,
> also dürfen wir wohl posten^^




*Geige mal nen Kalender reich^^


----------



## Phant0m (4. November 2009)

also ich weiß net, bei mir is heute mittwoche ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (4. November 2009)

Phant0m schrieb:


> also ich weiß net, bei mir is heute mittwoche ^^



hehe lol bei mir auch scheis PC datum spinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geldkassette (4. November 2009)

Weis jemand wie lange die down sind? Wieder bis 16 Uhr? 
Die Aion HP is leider Down und hab verpennt gestern zu schauen.


Die gute EDIT:  ok, habs auf der vorherigen Seite gefunden, sry für meine Ungeduld ^^


----------



## Geige (4. November 2009)

Garkeiner schrieb:


> *Geige mal nen Kalender reich^^



*mir an den Kopf greif und sich fragen, wie verplant ich da eigentlich war" x.X

Server sind angeblich 3,5 Stunden down!


----------



## Kalikas (4. November 2009)

will zocken,mimimi^^


----------



## Skyler93 (4. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> will zocken,mimimi^^



will auch zocken, mimimi^^


----------



## Geige (4. November 2009)

Muss lernen mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceshania (4. November 2009)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wenn die Server wieder online gehn ? Habe wohl gestern vergessen zu lesen vor lauter spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit Ok sind wieder online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (11. November 2009)

> Die europäischen Aion Server werden am 11.11.2009 12:00 MEZ für Wartung heruntergefahren.
> 
> Die Wartung sollte nicht länger als 2 Stunden dauern.
> 
> Wir bedanken uns für Eure Geduld und Verständnis!


Viel Spass beim Posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarazin (11. November 2009)

Hallöle an alle...

kann mir mal einer sagen warum die Homepage auch jedesmal offline geht... das nervt
wollte mich bei Legionen bewerben und im Klassenforum stöbern.... grml!


----------



## jlij (11. November 2009)

15 mins zu spät aufgemacht hier... skandal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die hp geht doch!


----------



## Sarazin (11. November 2009)

Oh stimmt... gerade gingse noch net... egal.. ich stöber mal =)


----------



## Majordomus (18. November 2009)

Hiho!

Sagt mal, wielange müssen wir heute warten? Hab irgendwie im Hinterkopf das der Patch bis 16 Uhr aufgespielt werden soll?! Stimmt das?


----------



## myadictivo (18. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hach menno..meine version kam heute per post, ich hab ewig updates gezogen und wollt nun los legen und wat seh ich..server down


----------



## Majordomus (18. November 2009)

Vorfreude ist die beste Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (18. November 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist die beste Freude
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sind die server eigetnlich noch offline? Weil auf Atreia werden die bei mir als online angezeigt aber leider ist grad nix mit spielen bei mir da ich nicht verbinden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majordomus (18. November 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Sind die server eigetnlich noch offline? Weil auf Atreia werden die bei mir als online angezeigt aber leider ist grad nix mit spielen bei mir da ich nicht verbinden kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo Login-Server sind laut http://aionstatus.de/ noch offline


----------



## Kalikas (18. November 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> Jo Login-Server sind laut http://aionstatus.de/ noch offline



Will Zocken^^ will gucken wie hoch die EPs jetzt sind ^^


----------



## battschack (18. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> Will Zocken^^ will gucken wie hoch die EPs jetzt sind ^^




Freu dich lieber nicht zu früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal mehr wie 5%-15% max. wirds nicht sein. Haben es ja selbst gesagt sie wollen es leichter machen aber aufkeinen fall zu leicht das jeder nach ein paar wochen max. lvl hat.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. November 2009)

NEEEEEEIN
Kromede is noch down -.-


----------



## Slayed (18. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> NEEEEEEIN
> Kromede is noch down -.-



Ich leide mit dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (18. November 2009)

naja mein server ist on aber komme net rein.haben wohl noch probleme mit den loginservern -.-


----------



## tamirok (18. November 2009)

komme mim acc rein aber bekomme keine verbindung zu den serverlisten


----------



## Kalikas (18. November 2009)

Man eh ich will leveln .muh.


----------



## AemJaY (18. November 2009)

yepp nun scheinen auch die anderen server wieder down zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nu gut geh ich halt erst ins training und dann zocke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perdoth (18. November 2009)

http://twitter.com/aion_amboss
http://twitter.com/aion_amboss
http://twitter.com/aion_amboss
http://twitter.com/aion_amboss


----------



## AemJaY (18. November 2009)

oha. wird wohl heute nix mehr wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. November 2009)

was willst du uns damit sagen Perdoth?


----------



## Perdoth (18. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> was willst du uns damit sagen Perdoth?




weil AemJaY meinte die server werden wohl wieder runterfahren
da kommt ihr wohl am schnellsten an neuigkeiten und braucht hier net zu fragen wann die server wieder kommen^^


----------



## AemJaY (18. November 2009)

genau, damit man diesen thread endlich schliessen kann. Aion bruacht keinen solchen WoW Patchday Thread!

Vote for delete this thread!


----------



## Perdoth (18. November 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> genau, damit man diesen thread endlich schliessen kann. Aion bruacht keinen solchen WoW Patchday Thread!
> 
> Vote for delete this thread!


----------



## Elathar (18. November 2009)

boa 4 tagen spiel ich nun aion und irgendwie bekomm ich jetzt schon wider richtige unlust..... auf das spiel... wo bleiben offizielle statements von den mods oder sonstige ???


----------



## Perdoth (18. November 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> http://twitter.com/aion_amboss
> http://twitter.com/aion_amboss
> http://twitter.com/aion_amboss
> http://twitter.com/aion_amboss


 Hust


----------



## Petersburg (18. November 2009)

liegt es an den Servern oder an dem neuen Patch das man nicht mehr in Aion kommt?


----------



## myadictivo (18. November 2009)

na immerhin konntest schon spielen. ich habs heut bekommen und freu mir seit 9 uhr heut morgen nen loch ins knie das ich zocken kann und es geht nicht..*grummel*


----------



## Elathar (18. November 2009)

LOL es wird erwartet das die kundschaft per "twitter" anstatt auf der offiziellen hp infomiert wird? wie arm...



genauso als ob ich pressemitteilungen über terroranschläge im kochjournal bei zdf zeige


----------



## Perdoth (18. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> LOL es wird erwartet das die kundschaft per "twitter" anstatt auf der offiziellen hp infomiert wird? wie arm...
> 
> 
> 
> genauso als ob ich pressemitteilungen über terroranschläge im kochjournal bei zdf zeige




oh man muss ich dir auch noch den link zum offiziellen forum schicken?


----------



## Slayed (18. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> LOL es wird erwartet das die kundschaft per "twitter" anstatt auf der offiziellen hp infomiert wird? wie arm...
> 
> 
> 
> genauso als ob ich pressemitteilungen über terroranschläge im kochjournal bei zdf zeige



Wenn Amboss alles über's Forum machen würde würde man sicherlich nur die hälfte lesen können da es ja Oft zu 'nem 500er Fehler kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Deshalb is es mir eigtl. lieber wenns über Twitter gezwitschert wird als über's Forum bei dem man zum groß teil eh nix lesen kann.


----------



## battschack (18. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> LOL es wird erwartet das die kundschaft per "twitter" anstatt auf der offiziellen hp infomiert wird? wie arm...
> 
> 
> 
> genauso als ob ich pressemitteilungen über terroranschläge im kochjournal bei zdf zeige




Die infos gibts auch im Forum lern lesen und suchen und weniger meckern...


----------



## Yiraja (18. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> LOL es wird erwartet das die kundschaft per "twitter" anstatt auf der offiziellen hp infomiert wird? wie arm...
> 
> 
> 
> genauso als ob ich pressemitteilungen über terroranschläge im kochjournal bei zdf zeige



das eine hat mim anderen nix zu tun, fakt ist das der server vom forum überbelastet ist also gehts per twitter schneller man


----------



## Elathar (18. November 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Die infos gibts auch im Forum lern lesen und suchen und weniger meckern...


#

Serverfehler 500

Es ist ein interner Serverfehler oder eine Fehlkonfiguration aufgetreten
und ihre Anfrage konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. 



mehr sag ich dazu nicht.... von wegen "im forum suchen "........


----------



## battschack (18. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> #
> 
> Serverfehler 500
> 
> ...




Ich bin da auch unterwegs schon andauernt und mit 1-2x zurück und vor dann klappts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perdoth (18. November 2009)

Slayed schrieb:


> Wenn Amboss alles über's Forum machen würde würde man sicherlich nur die hälfte lesen können da es ja Oft zu 'nem 500er Fehler kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sag ich dazu^^


----------



## Perdoth (18. November 2009)

#   Neue ETA für FIx: Wird zwischen 22:00 und 23:00 MEZ aufgespielt. Lasse euch wissen, falls sich was ändert oder neue Infos kommen.    half a minute ago   from Seesmic   




gute nacht =)


----------



## Slayed (18. November 2009)

> Neue ETA für FIx: Wird zwischen 22:00 und 23:00 MEZ aufgespielt. Lasse euch wissen, falls sich was ändert oder neue Infos kommen.




Hmmm wird wohl heute für mich nix mehr mit Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Slayed

Edit: Büäh zu spät :x


----------



## Kalikas (18. November 2009)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnn   ich will daddeln,ich raste hie rgleich aus, lol...............jetzt kann man sogar bis 23 Uhr warten.


----------



## myadictivo (18. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab jetzt auch keine lust mehr alle halbe stunde zu probieren ob die server wieder da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann halt morgen *hoff*
sind so downtimes bei aion die regel ?!


----------



## gerdmobach (18. November 2009)

öh nö


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. November 2009)

Trotzdem find ichs grad sehr uncool


----------



## ErwinGT (18. November 2009)

Was solls, das Bier schmeckt auch ohne Aion ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (18. November 2009)

ja so langsam könnten die echt mal in die pötte kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RunAz (18. November 2009)

geduld ist eine tugend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. November 2009)

Hat nix mit geduld zu tun xD


----------



## Deadwool (18. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perdoth (18. November 2009)

#   Fenster von 22-23h für Fix kann wohl nicht eingehalten werden. Wir müssen einem Problem, dass wir auf den anderen Servern gefunden haben, ..    3 minutes ago   from Seesmic   

#   ...nachgehen. Evtl. muss das vor dem Patch gefixt werden. Sorry, aber ich lass euch wissen, wie es weitergeht.    2 minutes ago   from Seesmic   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (18. November 2009)

nak klasse was machen die denn da die ganze zeit?däumchen drehen oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (18. November 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> nak klasse was machen die denn da die ganze zeit?däumchen drehen oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Leben geniessen, mit der Frau / dem Mann was Romantisches machen, Film schauen, Musik hören - boar, die Liste ist sooo lang, was man in der Zeit so machen kann, ausser "daddeln". jaja, kein Scherz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sitzen eh davor und warten darauf, dass alle "offline" gehen *hehe* Ich glaub, die machen Party =D

Aber ich glaub eher, die sehen kaum mehr ausn Augen - seit 12.00 sollen die ja dran sein, holla.


----------



## Schamüüü (18. November 2009)

Na da sog ich mal: "Wein-glass" hoch...^^ Und ein bischen Animes schaun, wenn man morgen schon frei hat (zur abwächslung mal...)^^


----------



## Sarazin (18. November 2009)

Jetzt habe ich mir das Länderspiel angesehen und kann immer noch net Daddeln...


----------



## Perdoth (18. November 2009)

Sieht aus, als könnten wir die EU Server online bringen und die NA Server fixen. Noch keine Zeitangabe möglich. Infos folgen


----------



## Sarazin (18. November 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als könnten wir die EU Server online bringen und die NA Server fixen. Noch keine Zeitangabe möglich. Infos folgen



sieht wohl so aus als müsste ich aion_amboss/Twitter zu meine Lesezeichen hinzufügen...
ich weiß noch net wie ich das finden soll, da ich dieses Twitter für gehyped und sinnfrei halte!


----------



## MisterX2 (18. November 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als könnten wir die EU Server online bringen und die NA Server fixen. Noch keine Zeitangabe möglich. Infos folgen



Jup habe ich auch auf seinem Twitter gelesen :-D also ich weis ja nicht aber eine andere Ausdrucksweise wäre mir lieber denn so klingt es als hätten sie vorher gezweifelt das sie die Server überhaupt online bekommen xD


----------



## Phant0m (18. November 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als könnten wir die EU Server online bringen und die NA Server fixen. Noch keine Zeitangabe möglich. Infos folgen


der earthhaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das dauert bestimmt noch 2 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarazin (18. November 2009)

MisterX2 schrieb:


> Jup habe ich auch auf seinem Twitter gelesen :-D also ich weis ja nicht aber eine andere Ausdrucksweise wäre mir lieber denn so klingt es als hätten sie vorher gezweifelt das sie die Server überhaupt online bekommen xD



also ich habe daran gezweifelt...

aber ich denke die ETA (ich hoffe das buffed sich ein) wird wieder um 1h betragen; sprich nix vor 0:00 Uhr

Edit: Und ich hoffe ich behalte diesmal kein recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: schreibt mal jemand was nettes über Jäger... meine Laune verschlechtert sich!


----------



## Perdoth (18. November 2009)

Phant0m schrieb:


> der earthhaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HAHA du auch hier du ratte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


son kack hier wollte ma dick lvln heute direkt stahlharke und so wtf -.-


----------



## Ankira (18. November 2009)

warum ddann dauerts ja vllt noch länger nimms zurück  !


----------



## BountyKilla (18. November 2009)

Ich hof ma das sie heut bzw. morgen vor 1uhr kommen 
würde schon noch gerne ein wenig spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perdoth (18. November 2009)

hmmmmmm gute nacht 
könnt euch ja selbst die news holen http://twitter.com/aion_amboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gn8


----------



## Chris_24 (19. November 2009)

Ich komm grad vom Kino (2012)

Und jetzt das....

Ich muss doch och meinen Jäger hochlevln. 2012 geht doch die Welt unter.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarazin (19. November 2009)

Chris_24 schrieb:


> Ich komm grad vom Kino (2012)
> 
> Und jetzt das....
> 
> ...



wir haben 0:03

darf ich überhaupt noch posten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und mittlerweile bin ich angefressen... ich warte noch ne halbe Stunde und dann pack ich mich ins Bett


----------



## Kalikas (19. November 2009)

man seid ihr alle süchtig? Ich drehe gleich ab hier will das die Server wieder da sind, 1 H gebe ich denne noch


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

Ich denke das wird noch dauern
wer kennt das nicht Pc will nicht oder Server will nicht

so ist das bei dennen auch gerade leider 
aber hab was zu lachen xD
http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...d=Serverwartung
flamen sich zu tode





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris_24 (19. November 2009)

Serverfehler 500 Serverfehler 500 Serverfehler 500 Serverfehler 500

ich kanns schon auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

öfter klicken hab ich auch xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

neue Info

http://de.aiononline.com/forums/informatio...ce_category=102






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

BountyKilla schrieb:


> neue Info
> 
> http://de.aiononline.com/forums/informatio...ce_category=102




Nov.18.2009 10:50 PM --- Neu? ^^' kaum. Gabs auch schon vorher zu lesen =P Ich habs zumindest früh mitgekriegt *g*


----------



## Seydo (19. November 2009)

Nen Operationsgutschein wer jetzt ne feine sache als entschedigung...^^


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

Schon bemerkt amy Zeit??

=)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

BountyKilla schrieb:


> Schon bemerkt amy Zeit??
> 
> =)




Die Meldung ist trotzdem schon ne gute halbe Stunde "alt" - von daher =P und man merke: =P => Achtung: Spass. ^^ Zudem ists nur ne Bestätigung von dem, was wir eh schon seit spätestens 18.00 wissen *g*

Heutzutage ist doch alles, was nicht gezwitschert wird, alt ^-^


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

Stimmt hast du recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  immer das getwitter

aber ich bin guter hofnung das die jungs und mädels das packen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skynetx1305 (19. November 2009)

Hm ich glaub ich weiß was die alle machen die suchen sich bestimmt die chars die level 10 sind oder so und leeren die wenn da zuviel kinah drauf sind nun müssen unsere china farmer von vorne anfangen =). Jetzt gibts noch mehr Bots juhu!!!

Ne mal im ernst wird das heut bzw jetzt noch was oder was denkt ihr kann doch nicht sein sollen sie halt nen backup aufspielen den patch wieder runter nehmen und den nochmal überarbeiten und nächste woche nen funktionierenden patch aufspielen wtf.

mfg Sky


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

BountyKilla schrieb:


> Stimmt hast du recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klar packen die das =) Ich beschwer mich keinesfalls, mir ists eig Wurscht - meine Frau und ich haben Urlaub =P Ausserdem sind wir eh neu in Aion, weshalb ich das mal verschmerze. Und in WoW wars ja zu Beginn ab und an auch so schlimm wie hier. Daher... : 

*tschuuuu tschuuu* "Hallo, mein Name ist Wayne! Ich bin Führer des Wayne-Train! Ich mache hier halt, weil ich gehört habe, dass es Wayne sein soll!?" *tschuuu tschuuu* 



> Hm ich glaub ich weiß was die alle machen die suchen sich bestimmt die chars die level 10 sind oder so und leeren die wenn da zuviel kinah drauf sind nun müssen unsere china farmer von vorne anfangen =). Jetzt gibts noch mehr Bots juhu!!!
> 
> Ne mal im ernst wird das heut bzw jetzt noch was oder was denkt ihr kann doch nicht sein sollen sie halt nen backup aufspielen den patch wieder runter nehmen und den nochmal überarbeiten und nächste woche nen funktionierenden patch aufspielen wtf.
> 
> mfg Sky




Ich finds okay - sollen sie sich ruhig Zeit lassen. Und "heute" wirds garantiert noch was, zumindest zu GMT+1.00 *fg*


----------



## Achilius (19. November 2009)

wtf , gleich mal zu einleitung^^
kommst nach hause , ahnst nix schlimmes - kein einloggen bei aion möglich -.-
wollte doch nur wieder gechillt paar stunden "pvb" (ja b^^) machen -.- 
hat wer ne ahnung ob das in den nächsten stunden noch was wird?
wiso hat ncsoft eigentlich keine service telefonnr.??? wissen die, das sie nix gebacken kriegen und haben angst vor uns oder wiso?^^
so ein dreck, bin schon wieder komplett bedient -.-


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

einfach mal ab warten es soll in der nacht noch zum laufen gebracht werden

und ich denk das auch =)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

Achilius schrieb:


> wtf , gleich mal zu einleitung^^
> kommst nach hause , ahnst nix schlimmes - kein einloggen bei aion möglich -.-
> wollte doch nur wieder gechillt paar stunden "pvb" (ja b^^) machen -.-
> hat wer ne ahnung ob das in den nächsten stunden noch was wird?
> ...




Naja, ich "warte" schon seit den besagten 16.00 *g* Und naja, bevor du so loslegst: Behebs doch selber =P Wenn du bedient bist, bitte - mein Beileid kriegst =)


----------



## Sarazin (19. November 2009)

So ick geh pennen und davor noch ein schönes Buch lesen (Die Stadt der träumenden Bücher - Walter Moers).

Wird heute eh nix mehr.

Wünsche allen anderen viel Spass mit diesem Twitter-Dingens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachti


----------



## Chris_24 (19. November 2009)

Achilius schrieb:


> wiso hat ncsoft eigentlich keine service telefonnr.???



Na klar EIN Telefon für Leute die nicht Online kommen LOL...


----------



## Achilius (19. November 2009)

Chris_24 schrieb:


> Na klar EIN Telefon für Leute die nicht Online kommen LOL...




jede große firma hat ne service telenr.


----------



## Chris_24 (19. November 2009)

Achilius schrieb:


> jede große firma hat ne service telenr.



Ja auch unser Stromversorger. Und wenn der Strom ausfällt bin ich der einzige der dort anruft... weils sonst keiner tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

Also was denkt ihr so 


Aion_Amboss:
Das Positive: Es ist eine kleine last minute Überraschung drin versteckt, die wir dann später noch bekanntgeben.(Erstmal zum Laufen bringen)

was werden wir bekommen 
freien tag
ingame item´s





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

BountyKilla schrieb:


> Also was denkt ihr so
> 
> 
> Aion_Amboss:
> ...



Ich denke, die werden schon was gutes spendieren =) Ich war auch überrascht, als ich Aion vor 2 Tagen gekauft hab und schon n Item gekriegt hab (das +EP Dings). 

Übrigens zur Telefonnummer: Die werden sich halt auch denken, dass um DIESE Uhrzeit die Leute wesentlich wichtigere Dinge zu tun haben, als ums Verrecken spielen zu wollen. Man sollte v.a Notwendige Sachen wie Strom/Gas/Wasser nicht mit... omg... Onlinegaming vergleichen. Auch wenn der Vergleich gut war, so hinkt er in der Tatsache, dass es Strom heutzutage braucht - auch wenns jeder bestreitet, es gibt ein Chaos (man siehe Blackout damals in Amerika).


----------



## Chris_24 (19. November 2009)

man darf gespannt sein ..
hab mir auch die Pop-Daeva Boni geschickt. Patch hat auch einiges verbessert (Auctionshaus zb.)

da freut man sich drauf.

Aber so wies aussieht eben erst morgen.


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

hm...also was ich jetzt noch alles gelesen hab,
haben sie denn fehler sie müssen nur noch die fixes drauf spielen und das dauert seine zeit
hab das auch mal machen müssen xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

BountyKilla schrieb:


> hm...also was ich jetzt noch alles gelesen hab,
> haben sie denn fehler sie müssen nur noch die fixes drauf spielen und das dauert seine zeit
> hab das auch mal machen müssen xD




Wenn man den Post so verstehen darf, ja - und dann würden sie "bald" laufen. So wie ich die Community vieler MMOs aber einschätze, sind die Loginserver in den ersten 5 Minuten eh down *lach* Das war so geil zur Beta... "omg, die Server gehn ned ey" (wortgetreu). Keinen Cent dafür verschwenden, dass mehrere tausend User einloggen wollen. Nä.

Ich freu mich drauf. Ich hab Gefallen an Aion gefunden. Ich hör mich noch vor 3 Monaten sagen: "Schatz, ein Spiel aus WoW und Ragnarök wärs eigentlich für mich" - et voilà, man bringt was über Aion in Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

ja muss auch sagen bin sehr überrascht von aion
gut umgesetzt mal schaun was die zeit bringt

aber will jetz dann erst mal wieder zocken können xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

hm...was ich mitbekommen hab haben sie einen neuen patch der jetzt noch 1std. braucht dann starten sie die server 
und sie hoffen natürlich das es dann geht


mfg Bounty





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (19. November 2009)

Well,well^^

Da hat man mal frei von Freundin und Job und dann sowas^^

Dachte kann die Grippe Epedemie die bei uns inna Kaserne umher zieht ausnutzen aber nö^^

Naja hoffe es stimmt mit der einen Stunde^^

Werd solang sinnfreie Filme anschauen^^


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

mal wieder NEWS!!!
xD


aion_amboss

Fix für EU Server wird gerade getestet. Ist leider schon spät aber wir sollten bald neue genaue Zeitangaben haben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

BountyKilla schrieb:


> mal wieder NEWS!!!
> xD
> 
> 
> ...




Ich mag das "ist leider schon spät" *g* Immerhin ne Firma, die sich zeitlässt muahaha xD


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

jo aber is nicht schlim

es sind viele server da kann eine kleine fix.exe nicht stümmen und dann muss man da ebig suchen 
das geht auf die nerven und auch noch bei so einer firma

aber denk bald sind sie wieder on
bzw login server down xD

und alle sind glücklich 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

BountyKilla schrieb:


> jo aber is nicht schlim
> 
> es sind viele server da kann eine kleine fix.exe nicht stümmen und dann muss man da ebig suchen
> das geht auf die nerven und auch noch bei so einer firma
> ...




Ich bin ja jetzt zwar Masseur, aber auch gelernter Elektromonteur (Elektriker glaub bei Euch) - Fehlersuche ist immer das geilste. Das schönste dabei ist, wenn die Kunden einfach nicht verstehen wollen, dass es halt ZEIT braucht, damit auch ja ALLES nachher stimmt - was bringts, wenn ich in 15 Min. fertig bin, das ganze nach 1-2h aber wieder zusammenbricht... Vergleiche Forenkommentare. Ist ja teilweise schlimm, kaum bezahlt man für etwas, hat man augenscheinlich auf einmal das Recht, mitzureden, für WAS man denn eigentlich bezahlt... In Zukunft mecker ich auch beim Strassenamt: Ich bezahle für die Strasse, also nutze ich sie auch GANZ und nicht nur eine Spur... wtf...


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

News!!


aion_tamat 

NA Serverwide Restart = GO!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

BountyKilla schrieb:


> News!!
> 
> 
> aion_tamat
> ...




Bei mir geht de ned... Buh! ^^


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

sind ja noch ned on =)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

BountyKilla schrieb:


> sind ja noch ned on =)




Ich weiss, wollte nur mal antesten, wie sich das so anfühlt *g*


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

naja scheint so als wären es mehr probleme als gedacht aber

@Araelion 

Vermutlich weil wir mittlerweile auch schon mehr Einblick ins Problem haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja kann noch dauern also ich warte noch ca. bis um 5uhr kann eh ned schlafen *liebe urlaub*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

BountyKilla schrieb:


> naja scheint so als wären es mähr probleme als gedacht aber
> 
> @Araelion
> 
> ...




Ich schnall dieses Gezwitscher eh ned - wo sieht man denn die gestellten Fragen? Gar ned? Ist ja so ne Art Whisper-Chat, das hat ja kein Sinn *g*


----------



## Zerklatscher (19. November 2009)

Langsam bin ich von   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mutiert...


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

Zerklatscher schrieb:


> Langsam bin ich von
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




That's the way it should be =) Easygoing!


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

wir können nur die antworten lesen bzw. man muss angemeldet sein um auch die fragen zu lesen oder zu stehlen

und mir gehts auch so xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

Kleine Anspielung, warum UNSER Problem nicht so schnell behoben werden konnte:



> @kalle1980 Weil die US-Server bereits live waren und die Wartung eher möglich war. Unsere neue Zeit sollte bald kommen



Let's hope *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

aion_amboss

Ok, wir haben eine Zeit. Wartung der EU-Server beginnt um 3Uhr und wird ca. 5-15 Minuten (maximal 1h) dauern. Website-News in Vorbereitung.


ich hofe =)

und noch was :

We're applying an update to EU servers now. Please let me know when you're able to log in.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (19. November 2009)

BountyKilla schrieb:


> aion_amboss
> 
> Ok, wir haben eine Zeit. Wartung der EU-Server beginnt um 3Uhr und wird ca. 5-15 Minuten (maximal 1h) dauern. Website-News in Vorbereitung.
> 
> ...






Server laufen! Gibts ja ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BountyKilla (19. November 2009)

jo entlich 

hf und so

mfg Bounty 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (19. November 2009)

heut ist endlich donnerstag und morgen wochenende ^^


----------



## Kalikas (25. November 2009)

will zockooooornnn


----------



## Tony B. (25. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> will zockooooornnn



Nicht nur du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da hat man schon mal eher Feierabend und kann nichtmal richtig zocken, aber naja wir sind ja geduldig =)


----------



## Kalikas (25. November 2009)

ich hoffe mal das es diesmal net solange dauert mit der Wartung, naja sieht gut aus bisher


----------



## Tony B. (25. November 2009)

keine Ahnung ist meine erste Wartung die ich bei AION mitmache spiele erst seit gestern =)


----------



## Syniera (25. November 2009)

Wir dürfen wieder ^^


----------



## Kalikas (25. November 2009)

jo geht wieder


----------



## .Strohhut (5. Mai 2010)

Grab ich diesen alten Thread mal aus. Ich spiele gerade mal den 2. Tag Aion und wusste garnicht, dass es hier auch nen Patchday gibt. bzw. Wartungsarbeiten...

Es stand da, dass es ca. 4 h dauern wird.. stimmt das oder ist dasso wie im Anfangspost immer nur ca. 2 h?


----------



## Nahemis (5. Mai 2010)

Serverarbeiten dauern  unterschiedlich lang.


----------



## La Saint (17. November 2010)

Heute ist der 17.11.2010, also ein Mittwoch, und damit darf man hier posten.

Es ist ja nicht nur eine ganz normale Serverwartung, sondern es gibt auch einen Überraschungs-Patch. Harren wir der Dinge ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (23. Februar 2011)

Wir dürfen wieder^^


----------

